# Quincy 210 Air Compressor



## CACOOP (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a Quincy 210 air compressor and a tank, can anyone tell me what size motor and sheave I need to make this a shop air compressor? I think it is a 1 HP motor,do not know the RPM or Sheave size O.D.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Gotta Picture,... Donno what a Quincy 210 looks like...
Are there any Hints on any labeling,..??


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Quincy is a big outfit and I have had success just calling them. You can look them up at quincycompressor.com


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Please, share with us your definition of "shop air compressor". There are some things in life that you just cannot change without getting into more problems. Example: Women. And yes, more info and a pic of a "Quincy 210 air compressor" would help, without us having to Google it up.


----------



## Trolley (Nov 3, 2010)

*210 Compressor*

Is there a twevle inch pulley on the compressor. If so a 1.5 hp 115/230v 18/9 amp 1319T baldor motor motor with a 1B46 Shive on the motor. and a SDS 7/8 busching I just installed one in my garage.


----------

